# Anyone have a craving for red meat? What are your worst fibro months?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I do. There is nothing like a nice juicy steak to pick me up a little (now that my digestive system is a little better). Could it be that I crave what I need? On the other hand, I used to crave sugar, which was exactly what I didn't need, especially when my digestive system was at its worst. October seems to be one of my worsts months with fibro aches, feeling the effects of SAD and no energy. (I wonder if the mold spores are bad at this time.) February is the other month that seems to be a downer for me. Probably because I am just sick of winter by then or perhaps the post-holiday blues. Maybe it's that the closed-up air in the house is getting plenty stale by that time. When I was first diagnosed with fibro, my Rheumy asked me what times of the year did I feel worse. I really hadn't given it much thought at that time. Over the years, these months have been pretty consistent, although last Feb. wasn't too bad. So, anyway, I've got the October blues. Anyone else? Maybe it's because I know there is a long winter coming. Really, I think it's my body adjusting to the cold and damp time of year.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hey there Moldie, glad to hear from you. Talking about a nice juicy steak done on the bbq make my mouth water. Hubby packed the bbq tank away yesterday (especially since it snowed on Sunday). I personally think it's a tad too early. I personally believe that when we are lacking in certain nutrients in our bodies we then crave those foods that would give us those nutrients. I find that I crave sugar and I don't know if others do, but I have to limit myself or I start feeling sick. I also get a lot of sores in my mouth if I eat too much sugar. I would have to say my worst months are Aug. - November and in the spring. It must be the change of weather, dampness and SAD. I started noticing the changes a few years ago. My sinuses would start acting up and so would the fm pain. So the combo made me feel real crappy. I haven't been following weather reports for this winter, is it suppose to be a bad one. Ah, I'm like a bear. I put on a few extra pounds and hibernate for the winter.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Moldie and weener,This is my first full year of fibro.I have notice that the weather change really does effect my pain.I did not think it did until now.So far this has been a really bad oct.I think the christmas stress also makes it worse too. About the red meat.I love it,there is no better food than steak.I eat it year around.I put my BBQ grill in my garage and cook steak in the heart of winter.I have one ? what is SAD I see it on this board and I would really like to know!!! Good bye Pat


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,since three weeks my pain has been horribel, sometimes I think Iï¿½m going mad from all the pain.







It has never been so bad as this...It began with the change of weather...rain and damp every day. I usully donï¿½t get SAD, but this autumn has been difficult. I notice that I get more depressed when my FMS is acting up. And lately I havenï¿½t got any good day, if you know what I mean...All I want is stay in bed and never get up. AND at the same time Iï¿½m all stressed up. I been taking Nobligan (or Tradol) but it doesnt help...the only thing that would help is a vacation in the sun!As for the red meat, Iï¿½m not a "meat person", fish is my thing! The only time I enjoy eating meat is in the summer and when we put the bbq on! But I agree, I think itï¿½s something lacking in our bodies when we get the crave. My thing is pop corn! And thatï¿½s because of the salt. Sometimes I just must have salt food!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

So good to hear from you 'ol fibro friends. Today is a beautiful day in the 60's and sunny, so I have to get out there while I can. (I think I'll have a steak first







). The fall colors are at their peak here now. Don't tell me snow already weener! Next week it supposed to be in the 30's at night and 40's during the day, plus rainy. I don't know how the winter is supposed to be either. Anyway, when have the weathermen ever been right? Just kidding. They are getting more accurate at it.Toodles,Alice


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Boggs, I believe SAD stand for Seasonal Affective Disorder. It usually starts around the fall when daylight becomes less. The lack of bright light makes one feel lethargic and sad. I really don't know much about it, maybe someone else can provide you with more info.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I don't find one part of the year worse than the other. Summer when it is very humid and hot I get extremely tired and weak. Winter, when it's damp (and boy is my house damp!) my aches and pains are worse. I like the autumn and the spring when the weather's not so extreme







I was craving red meat too in the sumer - I just started eating it again, about once a week. It's my only meat intake now as all the others turn my stomach. I wonder if it's the iron? I can't think where else I get iron from. Interesting thread. (oh BTW, I've got M.E/CFS, not Fibro). ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 10-18-2001).]


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Moldie, did you try a natural daylight lamp? You can get lightboxes which are specifically manufactured for SAD sufferers, or you can get lightbulbs for your household light fittings. Take care,susan


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

No, I haven't tried the natural daylight lamps/boxes, but I have heard about them, oh wandering celestial being







. Have you tried them? I suppose starlight at night doesn't cut it for you then? (Just kidding







). I once had a doctor who came from Canada who said a friend of his wore this cap with a light on it all the time during the winter season and swore by it.Well, I'm feeling the effects today - cloudy, rainy and cold windy front is supposed to be coming in this afternoon. I just ache all over and my head seems very cloudy too. Yesterday I forced myself to go out and plant my bulbs since the temp was good and I knew bad weather was forecasted. I hope to have these bright cheery tulips greeting me in the spring (some bright red, and a few stargazer lily looking tulips!). Gives me something to look forward to. Wished I could have talked the hubster into that flowering plum tree this past spring. Well, I guess I can look forward to that for next year!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Moldie, I did a little research on the natural daylight things. The lightbulbs are called 'full spectrum' lightbulbs or something like that, also called 'craft' lights. They don't actually help with SAD or depression or low mood in winter. They provide a weird bluish light. I got one last week and I really don't like it!







What helps is a high input of 'Lux'. Which is a measurement of a particular form of light which comes from real daylight (not lightbulbs, tanning beds etc). You can get 'lightboxes' which provide lots of those 'lux' things. They are a little bit expensive though! You can also get them as headgear like your friend has. You need to get the light (whether from a lightbox or the sun) directly on your eyes for a certain length of time - less time for higher lux things and vice versa. They are supposed to be very effective. best wishes,susan


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I never, ever crave red meat, hate it can't stand it...yuk. However, after this surgery 2 weeks ago I just couldn't seem to get my strength back so I did eat some cube steak that my daughter brought over and it tasted so good. I ate it for two nights but then I started getting sick at the thought of eating the red meat again. I think my body needed that protein to help itself start the healing process. Might be crazy but thats what I think. My fibro has really been very bad after the surgery. I am sure it is from being strapped down on a cold table for 2-1/2 hours. My shoulders, neck and arms were killing me. They are getting better now though. I find season changes are the worst.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the tips. This has been a great weekend for weather here in WI. I got some more bulbs this past week (dutch iris and some yellow- red striped tulips). Sure hope they make it! Okay, I am ready for spring! Now if I can make it through the winter







). I was trying to psyche myself up yesterday thinking about the clean crisp pretty white fluffy snow on the ground. How refreshing! Is it working for anyone yet?


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi Everyone,I live in Florida and the damp rain the last few weeks caused me so many headaches. And to top it off Hurricane Michelle (thank goodness we didn't get much) did a number on my aches. Must be that barometric pressue! You all inspired me to go outdoors today and get some sunlight--I spend too many days inside when I feel bad. Tania


----------

